# Lubricating swivel seats



## porterboy (Apr 20, 2008)

Two of our captains seats are very stiff and difficult to swivel. Is it possible to lubricate them and with what product?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Lubricating swiwel seats*



porterboy said:


> Two of our captains seats are very stiff and difficult to swivel. Is it possible to lubricate them and with what product?


Hi 
WD40 gets into all the nooks and crannys, try that with the plastic tube in the nozzle which will direct the lubricant to the places you want.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Lubrication*

What I did with my swivels was take them off plaster all working parts with grease and re-assemble.

Keeps you out of trouble for a couple of hours.

Steve


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

WD40 ok to get something moving but is a degreaser. Better to use spray chain lube which also comes with a "pointy thing".

Joe


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Hi Joe

'Spray chain lube' sounds like a Bikey product. 

Where can we get it? And what is the official name to ask for?

Thanks in advance

Geoff


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Geoff

Get mine from work! but any motorbike shop (and probably somewhere like Halfords) would have it.

It sticks to metal better than oil and grease. It's just a spray lubricant for motorbike chains so it needs to stick.

Joe


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We have swivelling seats in our Hymer Van Ford Transit MK7 2007 model.

One stiffened up, the other became very loose!

The swivel is actually a plastic material with low friction, it is quite a large disc, from memory about 6" diameter.

It supports all the weight of the chair between the fixed and rotating parts.

It is better to dismantle the assembly and clean the disc surface.

The loose one turned out, worryingly, to be the very large diameter nut (2"?) that holds the fixed and rotating parts together.

It had come loose a couple of turns, required tightening and then sealing with Loctite.

I don't think that WD40 is the ideal fluid to use.


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

That's a co-incidence I was going to ask the same question. I have got some white silicon grease which I am going to try. 

Definately wouldn't use WD40 as mentioned it takes the grease off. 

regards

Keith


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Try Silicone spray.
lubricates and will not attack the materials


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

Try a silicone spray from one of the big curtain/fabric shops - chain grease etc will be very difficult to get out of fabric ie seats and covers should you have a mishap - my swivel base is open whilst being turned and sods law I know where a dollop would end up and I`d be in deep dodo from her highness - mick


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Cheapest place for silicon spray is SCREWFIX


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Quite a good substitute is Pledge.

Also good for cleaning/lubricating curtain rails to make them shwish better.


----------

